# Haul from Columbus Show



## Justin (Apr 7, 2015)

picked up some novelty phal compots from Russ Vernon of New Vision Orchids:

Phal Bud Clifford 'Red Vision' x Sogo Red Bird 'Bright Vision'

Phal violacea 'Hartford's Orange' AM/AOS x 'Midnight Vision''

I have seen some posts on the Big Leaf forum that HO may not be a true violacea. From the pics there i think whatever it is it looks like a great parent...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 7, 2015)

Good deal my friend. I would have grabbed at least one of those if I had the chance.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 7, 2015)

Good Score!


----------

